# Cuvintele acum nu au rost



## mikasa_90

1)Cuvintele acum nu au rost

This is a line from a Romanian song
Can you translate it?

Mersi mult


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Hi.

Hmmm... difficult. Maybe you could give us a bit more. Anyway, it's something like "words are pointless now".


----------



## mikasa_90

Cuvintele acum nu au rost, intre noi e totul mult prea frumos(= tra noi è tutto così bello)


----------



## radu

"Cuvintele acum nu au rost, intre noi e totul mult prea frumos."

Penso che per mantenere il senso, la traduzione sarebbe:
_Le parole non ci servono più, tra noi __tutto è__ bellissimo._ (Infatti vuole dire qualcosa più di "bellissimo" - "troppo bello" forse. Non è grammaticalmente corrette, ma è una licenza poetica.)


----------

